
Understanding is not necessary for the improvement of culturally evolving tech - moneytothrow
https://psyarxiv.com/nm5sh/
======
moneytothrow
Causal understanding is not necessary for the improvement of culturally
evolving technology

------
DoctorOetker
psyarxiv requires javascript?

